# "Cambria" mass marketed in EU. Hoping for a better ID



## TropiCool (Apr 29, 2021)

I know, I know. But it was quite beguiling and I was already buying garden supplies, so in the cart it went.
Unlabeled other than the name of the grower/distributor. Found it on their website, but only marginally more informed now.
I really don't get why mass producers think the public can't handle an actual name, so all kinds of crosses get flogged as "Cambria" here in Europe. The Dutch are at the epicenter of that trade, and that's where I live.

Here's pic from their own website. Hoping someone may be able to associate this with an actual name. (nothing comes up with a reverse image search, or searching under the name they assigned it, "Jumping Jack").


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm not really sure about ID and not really sure something like this can be positively ID'd from a single photo online. I would suggest that if you know who the vendor is, to contact them directly and see if they can fill you in on the details. 

To me it looks similar to something like Oncostele Aloha Sparks or one of the former Vuylstekeara hybrids. I didn't do an exhaustive search of all resources, but I didn't find anything similar to this with a clonal name of "Jumping Jack" nor did I find a hybrid registration for Jumping Jack. Now, it could be unregistered or so recently registered that it's not showing up in my resources, or if it's a clonal name it may be a new offering to the market that hasn't reached the critical mass to start showing up in web searches.

Hopefully, if you're lucky someone may recognize it, but at the very least I would hope the vendor could shed some light on things.

And personally I really loathe how Cambria has basically morphed into a useless term that's generically applied to pretty much any Oncidium alliance orchid these days.


----------



## TropiCool (Apr 30, 2021)

I immediately contacted the wholesaler who's name was the only thing on the tag. So far, no response.
I figured it would be worth a try to find someone who had some other name for it, as these mass-marketed mericlones tend to be released in waves and hit the market in many countries in the same period of time. I've had luck before ID-ing plants this way, and once I have a name to check, I can do a more comprehensive search for matches.


----------



## TropiCool (May 7, 2021)

TropiCool said:


> I immediately contacted the wholesaler who's name was the only thing on the tag. So far, no response.
> I figured it would be worth a try to find someone who had some other name for it, as these mass-marketed mericlones tend to be released in waves and hit the market in many countries in the same period of time. I've had luck before ID-ing plants this way, and once I have a name to check, I can do a more comprehensive search for matches.


Well, no response from the wholesaler...not surprised really. Customer care is dead.
Anyway, I managed to ID it after some more searching. As I said, these commercial releases tend to crop up all over the place around the same time.It's Oncostele / Wislonara Aloha Sparks, 'Halloween'.


----------

